# 300ZX motor.



## necrodrag54 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey everyone, I have an 86 300ZX, and I need a motor for it. I am pretty sure it is a 3.0L V-6...That is what the guy who is doing the work for me says...Any one know of a site or something where I can get one for fairly cheap? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Ebay....ebay

Or check the For Sale section?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Your motor must be totally shot if he can't rebuild it. I would look in some local junkyards first. Ebay tends to be expensive when you are shipping something that heavy. The VG30 is not a light motor. Better yet, tell mr. mechanic to find it himself. I've never run across a shop that couldn't find the engine themselves for cheaper than you could.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

If eBay is not a practical option for you, then check out Junkyard Locator


----------



## VG30DE H4 brat (Mar 3, 2014)

Zen31ZR said:


> Your motor must be totally shot if he can't rebuild it. I would look in some local junkyards first. Ebay tends to be expensive when you are shipping something that heavy. The VG30 is not a light motor. Better yet, tell mr. mechanic to find it himself. I've never run across a shop that couldn't find the engine themselves for cheaper than you could.



hahaha for real like it wasnt mass produced for about 20 twenty years but yeah if nothing else ebay or craiglist if you were really interested such a occasion would be the perfect time to find you maybe a....... 300 turbo or even go for the TT engine swap get the dohc in there


----------

